# embroidery on new era caps



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

any good places to take your hats to get embroidered


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

What do you need? Where are you? A few or a lot?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

im in california and i want to embroider about a dozen new era caps


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

California is a fairly large state. Give your city location, please.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> California is a fairly large state. Give your city location, please.


los angeles/ inland empire I frequent both areas


----------



## Trevarious (Aug 5, 2009)

was anyone able to find out where to GET blank new eras?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Trevarious said:


> was anyone able to find out where to GET blank new eras?


SanMar carries some styles of New Era caps.


----------



## oneill (Mar 6, 2008)

If you are looking for 59/50 blank, lids has an agreement with them, but price is ridiculous. Some New Era wholesalers sell them as well, but the wholesale is not worth it. Push the 6210 from flexfit, less inventory and better hat.


----------



## SOSnicola (Apr 28, 2010)

i would also love to know where i can have some embroidery done on hats that i have already purchase as well. i have several dozen flex fit and having minimal luck finding a decent embroiderer on hats that are already made. i am in los angeles.


----------



## mbsportsgear (Apr 30, 2010)

go to TACVPIsports.com you can view items on there.


----------

